# US income tax prep



## hadrian (Nov 10, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a US accountant or firm here in Bangkok who prepares income tax returns for US citizens living in Thailand? I file form 1040 as I have two incomes Social Security and an Annuity, relatively straightforward however the IRS likes the forms to be complicated. Thanks.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

hadrian said:


> Can anyone recommend a US accountant or firm here in Bangkok who prepares income tax returns for US citizens living in Thailand? I file form 1040 as I have two incomes Social Security and an Annuity, relatively straightforward however the IRS likes the forms to be complicated. Thanks.


hadrian:

Perhaps you can file on-line using H&R Block, just a suggestion.They do offer on-line filing services, they also do have international offices, however, none are in Thailand (see their website). I used my H&R Block agent in the USA even though I resided in Bangkok without any problem(s).

Good luck.


----------

